# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  اتفاقية جنسية ابناء الدول العربية المقيمين في بلاد غير التي ينتمون اليها بأصلهم

## هيثم الفقى

اتفاقية جنسية ابناء الدول العربية المقيمين في بلاد غير التي ينتمون اليها بأصلهم

ان حكومات : المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية الجمهورية السورية المملكة العراقية المملكة العربية السعودية الجمهورية اللبنانية المملكة المصرية المملكة المتوكلية اليمنية نظراً للرغبة المتبادلة في تعيين جنسية من ينتمون باصلهم الى احدى دول الجامعة العربية ويقيمون فعلاً في دول عربية اخرى ولم يكتسبوا جنسية معينة . فقد اتفقت على ما يلي :
جنسية الاصل

1
كل شخص ينتمي باصله الى احدى دول الجامعة العربية ولم يكتسب جنسية معينة ولم يتقدم لاختيار جنسية بلده الاصلي في المهل المحددة بموجب المعاهدات والقوانين يعتبر من رعايا بلده الاصلي . ولا يؤثر ذلك على حقه في الاقامة في البلد الذي يقيم عادة فيه طبقاً لنظمه المعمول بها ولا على حقه في اكتساب جنسية هذا البلد وفقاً للشروط المطلوبة فاذا كسب جنسية البلد الذي يقيم فيه سقطت عنه جنسية بلده الاصلي .

التصديق والايداع

2
يصدق على هذه الاتفاقية في اقرب وقت ممكن وفقاً للنظم الاساسية المرعية في كل من الدول المتعاقدة وتودع وثائق التصديق لدى الامانة العامة لجامعة الدول العربية .

العمل والسريان

3
يعمل بهذه الاتفاقية بعد شهر من ايداع وثائق تصديق ثلاث من الدول الموقعة عليها وتسري في شان كل من الدول الاخرى بعد شهر من ايداع وثيقة تصديقها .

----------

